# Is it creepy to be an ugly male?



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I hear it all the time, that I'm starting to believe it.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

The way someone acts is what's creepy.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

To some people it is.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, if someone acts like a player when he's an ugly male, is that creepy?


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

No, it's funny.
But hey if he's "ugly" and he still gets out there well good for him


----------



## b0m (Oct 1, 2011)

I think a creep is mostly a quiet, not that attractive male


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

No, to behave nasty, and act weird is creepy. Creepy is the way a person acts and how they treat people. Some of the best people I know are ugly as all hell.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

b0m said:


> I think a creep is mostly a quiet, not that attractive male


Probably very true.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

MsDaisy said:


> No, to behave nasty, and act weird is creepy. Creepy is the way a person acts and how they treat people. Some of the best people I know are ugly as all hell.


Act weird...

So if someone has social anxiety, are they creepy?


----------



## Skttrbrain (Jun 17, 2011)

I get creeped out by men who make me feel uncomfortable, not unattractive guys.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

WintersTale:1059981280 said:


> Well, if someone acts like a player when he's an ugly male, is that creepy?


If he acts like a player it might look like confidence which girls like. Or arrogance. Which girls hate. But i don't think creepy would be one.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I do. I think I'm creepy and I think no girl will ever appreciate me for who I am.

I haven't been hit on since 2008. That's more than 4 years. I feel like I'm getting old, and I still desire sex/relationships with 19 year olds...which makes me feel creepy.

I just wish I could turn back the clock. I am socially awkward, and now ugly. If I didn't have so much to live for, I'd end it all.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Act weird...
> 
> So if someone has social anxiety, are they creepy?


No, I believe people with social anxiety are perfectly normal, they just have fears, a bit timid and not as outgoing. I could see where smart arse "Alpha" people, would consider such strange behavior as creepy, but I don't think that way. And I also believe SA can be an individuals personality trait. (me for example). If someone is constantly acting like a nasty jerk to me, then I would refer to him as a creep. If I see a man on the street that is downright ugly I don't automatically think he is a creep, unless he says something to me like, "hey baby, haven't I seen you somewhere before?", continuously pesters me every time we cross paths, whistles or something like that. I live in a small town area, I suppose living a metropolis it's different, and I suppose there would be creepy people around every corner. But where I come from, the best people I know are not what this stupid society considers "bombshells".


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

MsDaisy, you're defining people that are actually creepy.

I am talking about those that are loners, but are really nice people. Obviously not the same thing, but...somewhat.

For example, as a socially awkward male, I feel like I couldn't get a pretty girl like the one in my avatar. She is unattainable. At the same time, I would never approach someone I _did_ feel like I could obtain, based on my looks, because I would feel there would be no chemistry on my side...and it's unfair to approach someone you're not attracted to.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I guess I'm just hopeless.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Good people are not creepy. I've listened to your posts for over a year now WintersTail. You are the last person I would think of as creepy.

I'm a fairly attractive woman, so far as 42 year old woman goes, and I've got a independent great life. I haven't had a boyfriend for over 3 years, and I can't understand it either. Its not you, its the way society has changed. It HAS changed, Its so much harder to find the right person.


----------



## b0m (Oct 1, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> Good people are not creepy.


I do believe that for the most part good hearted, shy, socially anxious males are seen as weird creeps


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Only sometimes. Some people are ugly, but funny, or nice, or whatever... But there are some ugly guys who are also creepy. Being ugly will not automatically make you creepy.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I suppose I must be creepy too then :blank


----------



## b0m (Oct 1, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> I suppose I must be creepy too then :blank


notice i said males


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Being "ugly" is an opinion.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I think good hearted, shy, socially anxious males are hot.


----------



## b0m (Oct 1, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> I think good hearted, shy, socially anxious males are hot.


would you approach them?


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

^considering she has social anxiety to, probably not... duh.


----------



## b0m (Oct 1, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> Okay, Ill let you in on something about me. My last love, was burned over 85% of his body back in 2000. We started going out after his accident. Yes, I was in totally and completely in love with a guy with a guy that was so ashamed of his appearance that he would never leave the house. Looks are not important, its what is inside someones heart that is worth its weight in gold!


I guess women like you are 1 in a million

I don't think someone who has 85% body burns would be classified as a creep though.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

MsDaisy said:


> Okay, Ill let you in on something about me. My last love, was burned over 85% of his body back in 2000. We started going out after his accident. Yes, I was in totally and completely in love with a guy with a guy that was so ashamed of his appearance that he would never leave the house. Looks are not important, its what is inside someones heart that is worth its weight in gold!


Aww. So sweet.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

MsDaisy said:


> Okay, Ill let you in on something about me. My last love, was burned over 85% of his body back in 2000. We started going out after his accident. Yes, I was in totally and completely in love with a guy with a guy that was so ashamed of his appearance that he would never leave the house. Looks are not important, its what is inside someones heart that is worth its weight in gold!


This made me smile! your an awesome person! :clap


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

b0m said:


> I think a creep is mostly a quiet, not that attractive male


So what am I supposed to do? I wish the world didn't have people like you (only because people like you want the same for me).


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

No - actions make someone creepy to me, not looks. I have met many attractive and creepy males.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> Okay, Ill let you in on something about me. My last love, was burned over 85% of his body back in 2000. We started going out after his accident. Yes, I was in totally and completely in love with a guy with a guy that was so ashamed of his appearance that he would never leave the house. Looks are not important, its what is inside someones heart that is worth its weight in gold!


When I was a kid there was this girl whose face was 85% burned after her house caught on fire.

I wonder how many guys who give you the thumbs-up for overlooking ugliness would've considered going after _her_.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

No 'ugly' guys are not creepy , not that I have actually seen someone I consider to be ugly in real life. Immature women often let good looking guys get away with creepy things because they are good looking. Men who they do not consider good looking or who they are not interested in cannot get away with these actions. 

There is a double standard especially among younger women, which I find ridiculous. So no, 'ugly' guys are not inherently creepy.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

b0m said:


> I guess women like you are 1 in a million
> 
> I don't think someone who has 85% body burns would be classified as a creep though.


People can be really mean. Our relationship came with a lot of added difficulties from family, friends, and stares when we did go out. The beauty and the beast comments came along with it, but what kept us strong was our love and sense of humor. It was trying on us. His lack of self-esteem never let him accept that I would, or ever could love him the way he was. I really hate that people judge and make fun him. Not everyone is mean, there's a lot of nice people that treated him really good. I feel that I was judged for being with him by most, as I'm sure some people here even think that was creepy of me. I say F what ppl think if that's the way they want to be. I would rather be with a not so attractive nice guy, than a mean, ugly on the inside pretty boy.


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

Be nice to some girls and they will think you are creepy.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Just to be ugly? I don't think it is, and it shouldn't be. Either way you seem alright from what I've read of you (granted I don't keep track of most posters, have you confessed to kicking puppies recently?).


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

Daft said:


> Just to be ugly? I don't think it is, and it shouldn't be. Either way you seem alright from what I've read of you (granted I don't keep track of most posters, have you confessed to kicking puppies recently?).


If he's ugly chances are you wouldn't acknowledge him in real life.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

No, you are not a creeper broski.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Skttrbrain said:


> I get creeped out by men who make me feel uncomfortable, not unattractive guys.


I think this is it. And the fact that any attention at all from ugly guys makes girls uncomfortable.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

There is also the case when _a shy and average/ugly looking male is so starved for female affection/attention that he stares.

_Thus, he gets labelled "creepy."

Is this because he is shy and/or awkward, because he is ugly, or because he is desperate?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I was inside a gas station once and a woman (with a young boy mind you) was at the soda fountain and this guy bumped into her or something like that. Anyways, the man said sorry and the woman said "you're fine" and the guy said "so are you" :lol. I think that measured on the creep meter. Me and her boy kind of laughed under our breaths when we made eye contact lol.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

A lot of girls think that.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

mezzoforte said:


> A lot of girls think that.


Do you, personally?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Do you, personally?


No, I'm definitely not as shallow as the average person.
I have friends who are like that though...:\


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Handsome, awkward guy -> Cute
Ugly, awkward guy -> Creepy


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

The most attractive male can be creepy I think. It all depends on how you act and what you say.


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

TPower said:


> Handsome, awkward guy -> Cute
> Ugly, awkward guy -> Creepy


I think that definitely happens, unfortunate, but true.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

mynameislacie said:


> The most attractive male can be creepy I think. It all depends on how you act and what you say.


I like to think its that way, but its really just not reality.. most people base everything on face value.



TPower said:


> Handsome, awkward guy -> Cute
> Ugly, awkward guy -> Creepy


It sucks but this is true.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I wish I knew what was ugly.

Are most guys who wear glasses ugly? Are most skinny guys ugly?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's subjective, however some are more "accepted" aesthetically than others, I mean you still see people who you may consider "ugly" with partners so someone found them attractive!

As for the creepy thing, I suppose people who you may find "ugly" are so due to you not being drawn to various features they possess and sometimes as a result of these features, some might see it as off-putting or creepy. I dare say it's only natural that more aesthetically pleasing people who act strange will not be seen as creepy as quickly as those who may be deemed ugly.

There really are no rules for it though, there simply can't be given how subjective appearance is in general.


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

TPower said:


> Handsome, awkward guy -> Cute
> Ugly, awkward guy -> Creepy


:yes


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

IMHO "creepy" implies *hidden dishonourable agenda* I think that "creepy" is an interpretation of body language.

ie; The handsome man glanced furtively between the rows of childrens comics and magazines on the rack, as the unwitting schoolgirl bent over to pick up the shiny quarter which the creep had deliberately placed on the floor.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

People will be quicker to say a guy, in this case, is creepy if he's considered unattractive, but that doesn't mean "ugly guys" are actually creepy.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

It's ugly to be a creepy guy.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

WintersTale said:


> I wish I knew what was ugly.
> 
> Are most guys who wear glasses ugly? Are most skinny guys ugly?


Look in the mirror and decide for yourself. As for skinny guys, most girls on here say they prefer skinny guys. I'm sure fat isn't a turn on for them.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Just sitting there minding your own business can get you labelled creepy. I was called creepy by my own sister after telling her that I went to a crowded park by myself in the middle of the day. (And she didn't mean it in a joking way.) I guess I learned my lesson: cower in fear in my apartment all day so that I don't offend the world by subjecting them to the sight of me. Good thing I didn't mention going to a bar by myself, or else she might have tipped off the feds.

I guess the point is, try not to take it too seriously because these people are just being judgemental. But I know it's hard not to take it seriously; I've been much more self-conscious today out in public because of this, no matter how much I try to put it out of my mind. Once someone tells you something like this, it sticks in your mind.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Ape in space said:


> Just sitting there minding your own business can get you labelled creepy. I was called creepy by my own sister after telling her that I went to a crowded park by myself in the middle of the day. (And she didn't mean it in a joking way.) I guess I learned my lesson: cower in fear in my apartment all day so that I don't offend the world by subjecting them to the sight of me. Good thing I didn't mention going to a bar by myself, or else she might have tipped off the feds.
> 
> I guess the point is, try not to take it too seriously because these people are just being judgemental. But I know it's hard not to take it seriously; I've been much more self-conscious today out in public because of this, no matter how much I try to put it out of my mind. *Once someone tells you something like this, it sticks in your mind.*


LOL, you too huh. I read on here that going to the movies by oneself was creepy a long time ago. I used to go to the movies by myself every so often. Now I hardly ever go because of that :lol. Why? I don't know. Shouldn't let stuff like that stick in your mind.


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

I think going to the movies is weird fullstop. Measly landlovers.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

It's worse to be an ugly female, it's hell.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Elad said:


> I like to think its that way, but its really just not reality.. most people base everything on face value.


I'm sure alot of girls think if a guy is ugly then he is creepy. I honestly don't see it like that. To me there's a difference between a compliment and flirting than just being flat out creepy no matter what you look like


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

Is it creepy to be an ugly female, do you think?


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

cucumbermoisturecream said:


> Is it creepy to be an ugly female, do you think?


No. I've had crushes on several girls that weren't traditionally attractive. But because they were girls and put themselves out their they were able to do much better than me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

cucumbermoisturecream said:


> Is it creepy to be an ugly female, do you think?


Generally, no.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

cucumbermoisturecream said:


> Is it creepy to be an ugly female, do you think?


If you perv on guys that are much hotter than you then maybe.


----------

